# 1968 Schwinn Stingray lowrider



## OldSkoolStingrays (Jun 26, 2019)

1968 frame, mag sprocket with 5 speed chain guard. Krate forks. Most parts are original schwinn nos.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2019)

Good morning and welcome. Before you get bombarded, unless I missed it you need to put a price on your Stingray. Thanks, GLWS


----------



## OldSkoolStingrays (Jun 26, 2019)

stoney said:


> Good morning and welcome. Before you get bombarded, unless I missed it you need to put a price on your Stingray. Thanks, GLWS



I have approximately around 1600 into it!


----------



## unregistered (Jun 26, 2019)

Are you trying to sell it or are you just sharing? Is selling, you're in the wrong forum section. Just an FYI as you'd have better visibility there.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 26, 2019)

Takes me to back in the day , heres me and mine circa 1977


----------



## OldSkoolStingrays (Jul 18, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Are you trying to sell it or are you just sharing? Is selling, you're in the wrong forum section. Just an FYI as you'd have better visibility there.



I am just sharing.


----------

